# Radio



## edott (Jan 6, 2006)

yes i realize that this is the film and TV forum but i figured that it would fit here best. 

was wondering if anyone here listened to sci-fi or fantasy on the radio. i have heard some pretty good stuff on BBC 7,  thank the Almighty for internet radio, everything from, disc world and hitch hikers guide to the universe to out of the silent planet.


----------



## Priv8eye (Jan 6, 2006)

I actually have used BBC 7, although mainly just for the Dr Who stuff.  Haven't got round to listening to any of the other stuff they did.  

I love Hitch Hikers Guide and in fact have no problem with the radio media as a form of presenting stories.  I own a few Big Finishes Judge Dredd and Strontium Dog presentations and find that they can be a fine way to soend long drives in the car.

What else is out there I wonder?


----------



## edott (Jan 6, 2006)

I do like Dr who. they also have some pretty regular sci-fi stuff come on in the afternoon, right after the big toe show, i am listening to it in the states so i am not sure what time it is in britian that it comes on.

can you buy tapes or cds of the shows do you know. i know that could make the hour drive to my in-laws go by quicker.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah... I also asked recently why there ISNT a separate section for audio/radio, being as I too think its a great medium for story-telling and education... I really enjoy audiobooks and they too keep ME awake on long drives, whereas music would have me in the ditch (literally and rhetorically).
So lets promote audio and radio! And who else likes to listen to Martin Shaw tell the Silmarillion? Not cheap, I admit, but since folk are so busy rushing around these days (too much so to read) they at least aught to stick an audio book on, or a station that isnt all music...
Nyaaah, sorry, wont happen. Youre in the minority, mate! How sad


----------



## Priv8eye (Jan 10, 2006)

edott said:
			
		

> can you buy tapes or cds of the shows do you know. i know that could make the hour drive to my in-laws go by quicker.


 
I don't know about the shows on the radio but Big Finish Productions do a series of CDs on Dr Who (not sure about availability in the states but they do have their oen website) as well as other stuff such as Tommorrow People (all grown up), Luthor Arkwright (brian Talbots long running comic masterpiece), and even Saphire and Steel I beleive - though not sure if its set before or after the last TV episode.


----------

